
Form a New Zealand company for USD$110 with no yearly fees - qume
https://www.newzealandnow.govt.nz/investing-in-nz/investment-options/starting-a-business
======
mustntmumble
Where on that page does it say "no yearly fees"? From my own experience, NZ
companies are required to file an annual return to the NZ Companies Office,
which incurs a fee of about $36 plus GST (sales tax).

